# 3 Judo Wives....



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 10, 2010)

Three judo wives were having Sunday tea with Father O'Malley and they were becoming fairly boastful about their respective husbands and bragging about who had the best job, the most income, etc. when one of the wives said, "Father my husband has an Orange Belt in judo and is bald on the front of his head. What does that mean?"

"Well my dear, that means that your husband is a great thinker!" "Ah, yes, you are quite right" said the wife very proudly. The second wife then piped up and said, "But father my husband has his Blue Belt in Judo and is going bald on the back of his head. What does that mean?"

Father replied, "That means that your husband is a great lover." "Ah, yes, you are so right." the 2nd wife said shyly. At this point the third wife, not to be outdone, said, "But then father my husband has a Black Belt in Judo and is bald both on the front and back of his head. Now, what does that mean?"

"Well my dear," said father, "that means your husband thinks he's a great lover."


----------

